

Project Funded Online Hits $1 Million Milestone - jmhperks
http://www.npr.org/2012/02/11/146738529/kickstarter-crowns-a-millionaire

======
nekgrim
and, 72 minutes later, Double Fine's project became the second $1 million
project : <http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/24-hours>

